# Want to add Bluetooth Streaming? Here is how



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

you can do the same thing with a monoprice bluetooth receiver, a usb cable and charger, and a headphone cable for less than $20. i do it in my jeep.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> you can do the same thing with a monoprice bluetooth receiver, a usb cable and charger, and a headphone cable for less than $20. i do it in my jeep.



And with a lot of those adaptors from Monoprice the sound quality suffers... And they don't consistently connect. But if its working for you, thats great.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mikesus said:


> And with a lot of those adaptors from Monoprice the sound quality suffers... And they don't consistently connect. But if its working for you, thats great.


i haven't had any connection issues...granted, i'll agree with you that the sound quality isn't great - but not so much so that it's unlistenable. it's not THAT much worse than if i plugged in directly with the headphone cable...

then again, it's just feeding my kenwood HU and four basic pioneer speakers in my jeep, so i'm not really going for much. it's really only my winter/offroad vehicle...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i cannot believe i didnt know this product existed!!! this is what i have been waiting for to bad amazon is out of stock right now but i will purchase this soon.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i cannot believe i didnt know this product existed!!! this is what i have been waiting for to bad amazon is out of stock right now but i will purchase this soon.



You are welcome! 

The Blackberry one is rated has having the best sound quality. On my Evo, iPad, and iPod, I can not tell the difference between plugged in and bluetooth. 

Its nice to get in the car, and it just connects. It does work with the bluetooth phone at the same time. (different bluetooth profiles)


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i cannot believe i didnt know this product existed!!! this is what i have been waiting for to bad amazon is out of stock right now but i will purchase this soon.



There is one on ebay new... 

BlackBerry Remote Stereo Bluetooth Music Gateway | eBay


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

if anyone wants to go the cheaper route, here are the monoprice part numbers:

bluetooth music receiver - 7364 ($19.92)
usb cable - 5441 ($0.85)
premium headphone cable - 5575 ($1.42)

total for all three = $22.19 + shipping

you can knock about a dollar off if you really want to go cheap on the headphone cable, but the shortest one they have in the cheaper ones is 6 feet.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

that seems much easier than plugging in the IPOD....


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> that seems much easier than plugging in the IPOD....


IF its an ipod touch, it sure is. This also works with iPhone and Android. Its nice to be able to get in to the car, hit play on your phone and its coming outta your speakers without having to do anything else.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

To each their own I guess, I just don't see how it makes life easier by buying all this stuff and hooking it up when I can do the same thing with a USB cable. Don't get me wrong, it's very cool you figured this out and very high on the gee whiz gadget list, but I guess I'm an old dinosaur when it comes to simplicity. I don't see a need to stream bluetooth in my car


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> To each their own I guess, I just don't see how it makes life easier by buying all this stuff and hooking it up when I can do the same thing with a USB cable. Don't get me wrong, it's very cool you figured this out and very high on the gee whiz gadget list, but I guess I'm an old dinosaur when it comes to simplicity. I don't see a need to stream bluetooth in my car


Its a personal preference. When you carry a phone that is also an mp3 player, its just one less thing to worry about connecting. Plus, when you park, you aren't fumbling with an ipod that needs to get hid so some one doesn't "borrow" it...


----------



## 4183 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi, I found the lack of A2DP support in the Cruze disappointing but knew that I could add it myself later. Well, I'd like to let everyone know that I connected the blackberry bluetooth gateway to the aux port and a standard mini-usb cable for power and it paired to the phone (GSM) Galaxy Nexus in mere seconds. The audio quality was excellent. I'm waiting for shipment of the line filter ($12) to finish the setup. Thanks!


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

GM Part # 22797218 adds native bluetooth audio streaming to your car. HOWEVER, I've had it for a week, it worked great (actually, more than great because it fixed my iPod issues as well), then just last night it's become corrupted or malfunctioning. It will work for 5 mins or just a few seconds, then the complete PDIM becomes invisible to the radio, the radio goes to CD, and I can't choose AUX/USB/BT. Restarting the car makes it work again, albeit temporarily again.

So take this option WITH CAUTION if you want native Bluetooth instead of using the AUX port.


----------



## 4183 (Feb 5, 2012)

bojangles said:


> GM Part # 22797218 adds native bluetooth audio streaming to your car. HOWEVER, I've had it for a week, it worked great (actually, more than great because it fixed my iPod issues as well), then just last night it's become corrupted or malfunctioning. It will work for 5 mins or just a few seconds, then the complete PDIM becomes invisible to the radio, the radio goes to CD, and I can't choose AUX/USB/BT. Restarting the car makes it work again, albeit temporarily again.
> 
> So take this option WITH CAUTION if you want native Bluetooth instead of using the AUX port.


Just thought i'd point to this post from another forum regarding issues with certain media parts.

Also, bojangles, does the GM unit allow you to skip songs through the dash controls?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

rraicu said:


> Just thought i'd point to this post from another forum regarding issues with certain media parts.
> 
> Also, bojangles, does the GM unit allow you to skip songs through the dash controls?


Yes it does allow you to do next/previous track, as well as play/pause with USB. I think I may order the part myself and try again, because they're obviously not going to help me out anymore...


----------



## LuvmycruzeLT (Feb 26, 2012)

I def want to do this upgrade, I had this ability in my car I traded in for my Cruze, it had a Sony headunit and I love it. Plugging in my iPhone (via USB) every time I get in my car is "old school" in a new car in my opinion. I just hope I don't notice any drop in sound quality (I have the Pioneer audio system in my RS).


----------



## 4x4le (Jun 14, 2011)

bojangles said:


> GM Part # 22797218 adds native bluetooth audio streaming to your car. HOWEVER, I've had it for a week, it worked great (actually, more than great because it fixed my iPod issues as well), then just last night it's become corrupted or malfunctioning. It will work for 5 mins or just a few seconds, then the complete PDIM becomes invisible to the radio, the radio goes to CD, and I can't choose AUX/USB/BT. Restarting the car makes it work again, albeit temporarily again.
> 
> So take this option WITH CAUTION if you want native Bluetooth instead of using the AUX port.


Sorry this is getting brought back up but this is exactly what Im wanting to do (except Im wanting mine to work lol) 

I want native bluetooth streaming after I have had it in a few vehicles. I could connect my android phone, and listen to music and its gps as well as make calls and skip pandora songs, and thats why I got the "bluetooth media package" on my car and it does not to the 1 thing I wanted it to do the most.

Where does this bugger install?


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Read this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html


----------



## Extibal (Mar 22, 2012)

bojangles said:


> GM Part # 22797218 adds native bluetooth audio streaming to your car. HOWEVER, I've had it for a week, it worked great (actually, more than great because it fixed my iPod issues as well), then just last night it's become corrupted or malfunctioning. It will work for 5 mins or just a few seconds, then the complete PDIM becomes invisible to the radio, the radio goes to CD, and I can't choose AUX/USB/BT. Restarting the car makes it work again, albeit temporarily again.
> 
> So take this option WITH CAUTION if you want native Bluetooth instead of using the AUX port.


So my DIY upgrade to the PDIM hasn't stopped working bojangles maybe it was just bad luck on your end so far its been over a month and still no problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> To each their own I guess, I just don't see how it makes life easier by buying all this stuff and hooking it up when I can do the same thing with a USB cable. Don't get me wrong, it's very cool you figured this out and very high on the gee whiz gadget list, but I guess I'm an old dinosaur when it comes to simplicity. I don't see a need to stream bluetooth in my car


Android has a real issue with the USB port. When you have a data link plugged into the USB port, you can't use your memory card for anything else. This would make my phone useless for navigation as Google Navigator uses the memory card. I plug the 3.5mm headset into my car to get around this but the streaming bluetooth would be a nice feature as it would eliminate the data cable.


----------



## 4x4le (Jun 14, 2011)

obermd said:


> Android has a real issue with the USB port. When you have a data link plugged into the USB port, you can't use your memory card for anything else. This would make my phone useless for navigation as Google Navigator uses the memory card. I plug the 3.5mm headset into my car to get around this but the streaming bluetooth would be a nice feature as it would eliminate the data cable.


This is usually true and I have not used these apps myself and I dont know if they require ROOT but I have always had rooted android phones so wether they are root apps or not it does not seem to matter to me.

Anyways, there are apps that allow for dual mounting. It allows for your phone to use your sd card and for you to mount it through the usb port.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

4x4le said:


> This is usually true and I have not used these apps myself and I dont know if they require ROOT but I have always had rooted android phones so wether they are root apps or not it does not seem to matter to me.
> 
> Anyways, there are apps that allow for dual mounting. It allows for your phone to use your sd card and for you to mount it through the usb port.


The app is called Multi Mount SD-Card and it does require root. I use the app and it works flawlessly. In my opinion if you have root it is a must have app


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

Question: If you do this method, do you lose the bluetooth connection for the phone pairing aspect when making calls? I guess can the phone be paired simultaneously with both the jerry rigged bluetooth audio hookup and the phone controls in the cruze?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

jhockey81 said:


> Question: If you do this method, do you lose the bluetooth connection for the phone pairing aspect when making calls? I guess can the phone be paired simultaneously with both the jerry rigged bluetooth audio hookup and the phone controls in the cruze?


I believe you'd be able to pair both but a better option is now available, see the Bluetooth aux thread in Obermd's sig

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html


----------



## 4x4le (Jun 14, 2011)

Im just seeing the diy pdim test in his sig and something about a spare tire. can you link the sig your talking about


And when I did this on my cruze My phone was kinda wierd about it. It would connect to one or the other and would not try to pair to both antennas. Some may do this better than others and some may not have the capability at all. I have an android phone and I got an app that told it to pair to both. I traded the car without reverting back to the old pdim which made my wife mad because she dont have one in here cruze and would have loved to have mine.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's the DIY PDIM test, it add's Bluetooth streaming direct to the stock radio system by replacing the cruze's PDIM(stands for something like personal device interface module) with the Camaros.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

4x4le said:


> Im just seeing the diy pdim test in his sig and something about a spare tire. can you link the sig your talking about
> 
> And when I did this on my cruze My phone was kinda wierd about it. It would connect to one or the other and would not try to pair to both antennas. Some may do this better than others and some may not have the capability at all. I have an android phone and I got an app that told it to pair to both. I traded the car without reverting back to the old pdim which made my wife mad because she dont have one in here cruze and would have loved to have mine.


Here are the links.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/9312-how-install-gm-specd-spare-tire-eco-mt-trunk.html

- Mike.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bojangles said:


> GM Part # 22797218 adds native bluetooth audio streaming to your car. HOWEVER, I've had it for a week, it worked great (actually, more than great because it fixed my iPod issues as well), then just last night it's become corrupted or malfunctioning. It will work for 5 mins or just a few seconds, then the complete PDIM becomes invisible to the radio, the radio goes to CD, and I can't choose AUX/USB/BT. Restarting the car makes it work again, albeit temporarily again.
> 
> So take this option WITH CAUTION if you want native Bluetooth instead of using the AUX port.


This sounds like a lose connection either on the back of the radio or on the PDIM itself. It's the non-USB connection. I have been running my replacement PDIM since this past June with no problems.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I have had the bluetooth PDIM for awhile now and it works like a charm. No issues at all.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

obermd said:


> This sounds like a lose connection either on the back of the radio or on the PDIM itself. It's the non-USB connection. I have been running my replacement PDIM since this past June with no problems.


You may be right. I ended up going with a DDIN unit. I'm actually thinking about going back to stock with the PDIM and using OnStar with Nav.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I know this thread is a little old but I had a quick question about the Blackberry Bluetooth Gateway. I want to stream music to my '11 Cruze Eco since my phone won't do it with the USB, but I still want to have my calls come through the stereo and use the buttons on the steering wheel to answer the calls. Will the Blackberry Bluetooth be a solution or should I spend $85-90 on the PDIM with Bluetooth connectivity?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rayray718 said:


> I know this thread is a little old but I had a quick question about the Blackberry Bluetooth Gateway. I want to stream music to my '11 Cruze Eco since my phone won't do it with the USB, but I still want to have my calls come through the stereo and use the buttons on the steering wheel to answer the calls. Will the Blackberry Bluetooth be a solution or should I spend $85-90 on the PDIM with Bluetooth connectivity?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


From your description it sounds like you have the base radio with the connectivity package (steering wheel controls/USB port in center glove box). If so, I'd give the Bluetooth PDIM a try. It installs a second Bluetooth radio in the car. As long as your Blackberry can handle one radio for calls and one for music (A2DP) it'll work.


----------

